# RGB Problem : G.Skill Trident Z RGB



## Stormaniak (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo besitze folgendes kit : G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GTZR)
Verbaut auf einem ASUS Z270StrixF
Leistung usw passt! läuft mit 1500Mhz @ 1.35V

aber ich habe folgendes Problem

RGBs funktionieren super mit Asus Aura sync, macht echt fett was her

NUR bei einem Riegel stimmt eine Farbabstimmung nicht und zwar bei nur bei einem Riegel und nur an einem Ende.

Auch bei static einstellung auf orange bleibt die besagte ecke grün. Static BLAU passt, Static Grün passt auch, Nur wenn rot dabei ist, bleibt die ecke grün bis blau.
Wenn ich alle RGBs auf static Rot stelle fällt auf dass die besagte ecke dunkler bis schwarz ist. Eventuell eine RGB defekt? Mir scheint dass wahrscheinlich die rote rgb im rechten unterem eck defekt ist?


Grün und blau passen soweit nur wenn rot ins spiel kommt passt die eine Ecke des Riegels farblich nicht zu den anderen.

zur veranschaulichung hab ein youtubevideo hochgeladen. (Rechter Riegel unteres Ende)
Asus Aura SYNC - YouTube

Gibs eventuell abhilfe wenn ich die DRAM Voltage erhöhe, oder ist das unabhängig für die RGBs

gibs hier jemand offiziell von gskill oder muss ich mich an den Internationalen support wenden?
auf der HP von gskill war dieses Forum zu finden.

was soll ich machen einfach zurückschicken und umtauschen?

Falls zur Findung des Fehlers noch einige fotos mit bestimmten einstellungen gewünscht sind bitte melden.
mfg


----------



## BeaverCheese (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo.

Ich würde sagen, da musst du nichts mehr einstellen oder ausprobieren.
Da ist wohl einfach eine LED defekt.

Deswegen mag ich keine Hardware mit LEDs.
Ich hatte bis vor ein paar Tagen auch beleuchteten Arbeitsspeicher (Klevv Cras), bei dem nach ein paar Monaten die Beleuchtung eines Riegels komplett ausgefallen ist.

Ist halt einfach ärgerlich, wenn Hardware zwar funktioniert, man sie aber wegen so einem Defekt trotzdem austauschen möchte.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2017)

dürfte die led defekt sein oder falsch angesteuert werden. sollte noch in garantie sein dann umtauschen.
ich persönlich halte von dem ganzen bling bling ja nix, ich würde mir nen kit ohne kaufen oder wenn das mit billiger ist die leds deaktivieren. das geleichte würd mich nur nerven.


----------



## Stormaniak (16. Februar 2017)

vielen dank für die antworten

werde sie zurückschicken, hoffentlich hab ich das nächste mal mehr glück


----------



## Timathy1337 (19. Februar 2017)

Servus an alle 

Ich dachte ich Antworte mal hier da ich ein Problem mit genau dem selben Ram habe. Bei mir will mit dem gleichen Setup mein Pc nicht starten sondern es leuchtet die Ram warnungs led konstant und es passiert gar nichts

Mfg


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Februar 2017)

eigenen thread aufmachen da andere threads übernehmen eher unhöflich ist ne.
wenn alles vorher lief könnte der ram defekt sein. teste die module einzeln in allen bänken. alternativ inkompatibelnwas aber heutzutage unglaublich selten vorkommt, und wenn durch nen biosupdate meistens behebbar ist.


----------



## Timathy1337 (19. Februar 2017)

Hab mal einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht sry


----------



## Stormaniak (5. April 2017)

update: nach dem dritten kit mit rgbs von gskill, geb ichs nun auf! kein kit war fehlerlos , wohlgesagt die rgbs waren immer defekt fehlerhaft etc
geil evo x eingebaut, mit kabel die rgbs steuern über aura sync led header und ruhe ist.

mfg


----------

